# PEAQ stick for Alfalfa



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage says to use this midwest PEAQ stick to time your alfalfa cutting for high RFV. You can purchase a "stick" if you don't have one.....a cool tool.

Regards, Mike

Use PEAQ To Time First Cutting | Alfalfa content from Hay & Forage Grower


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I keep thinking I should be getting hay equipment out, but then I look at all those mini bulks of expensive row crop seed and the hay equipment stays put.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Hay and Forage says to use this midwest PEAQ stick to time your alfalfa cutting for high RFV. You can purchase a "stick" if you don't have one.....a cool tool.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Use PEAQ To Time First Cutting | Alfalfa content from Hay & Forage Grower


I ordered mine this morning....figured if it doesn't really work I can use it to beat the H out of Copperheads.....I despise those little demons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I ordered mine this morning....figured if it doesn't really work I can use it to beat the H out of Copperheads.....I despise those little demons.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My PEAQ stick came today. Pretty cool....anxious to try it then have a lab analysis done and see how the two compare.

Regards, Mike


----------

